# "Bad luck" items?



## paranormalbadgers (Sep 21, 2006)

Our party is on Friday the 13th. One game we'll have is to find and list all of the bad luck items in the area. We plan on putting a black cat where people will have to walk past it, an umbrella open in the house, a ladder outside (for the "don't walk under the ladder" supersition), and upside-down pennies by the food (don't pick them up, they're bad luck!). What are some other bad luck/superstitious items we could use for our game?

Thanks!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

A broken mirror - find a broken one, unless you aren't superstitious and want to break your own. 

More that I found on a website.

Owls - If an owl looks in your window or if you seeing one in the daylight bad luck and death will bestow you.

Sparrows - Sparrows are thought to carry the souls of the dead and it is believed to bring bad luck if you kill one.

Unlucky Number #13 - The fear of the number 13 is still common today, and avoided in many different ways. Some buildings still do not have an official 13th floor and many people avoid driving or going anywhere on Friday the 13th.

A bat in the house is a sign of death. 

Crows are viewed as a bad omen, often foretelling death. If they caw, death is very near. 

Many superstitions instruct people to never kill a Spider found in a house. The “house” spider is there to bring good luck and good fortune to the inhabitants.


A hat on a bed will bring bad luck.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Cracks on the ground come to mind, a knife with a ribbon on it (it's bad luck to give a blade away, offer a penny to the giver at least).
Split salt. Unless immediately tossed over the left shoulder, it's an invitation to evil.
A pile left unattended would be foreboding.
Sometimes a chair left pulled away from the dining table invites evil.
Same thing with windows facing west. Leaving them open at night is bad news.


----------



## paranormalbadgers (Sep 21, 2006)

Ooh, thanks! Good ideas!


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

*Broken hallways*

One year my roomate and I took peices of broken mirrors and glued them to black tagboard. Then we covered our hallway with it and put in a blacklight bulb and blocked off the opne end with curtains to keep it dark. It had a really neat effect walking through it to get to the bathroom.


----------

